# Buttering with Ride Highlife - possible?



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys. I just started picking up switch last month and was hoping to learn some cool ways to switch sides of the board.

I tried buttering on my nose for an hour the other day but could not for the love of god, get the board to flex. I have an extremely stiff board - a Ride Highlife (161). 

Do I just suck at this or is it impossible given my board? I've never buttered in my life so I don't know if its me or I'm using the wrong equipment (it could totally be me!) . 

Thanks guys.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

i used to ride a highlife but there pretty stiff boards so buttering will be a bit harder. But i don't think it would be impossible just little easier on a kink or flex board.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i ride 11' Antic and that is a stiff board.i tried to butter but i'm basically so far back and low that i would lose control of it so i stop. :angry:


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

t21 said:


> i ride 11' Antic and that is a stiff board.i tried to butter but i'm basically so far back and low that i would lose control of it so i stop. :angry:


Yeah, that's what happens to me. I really struggle to get up on the board. The thing barely flexes!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i buttered with mine... once. Im sure you can butter with almost any board its just not all that easy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

YOu can butter on anything. Stop sucking and over analyzing shit and just ride.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> YOu can butter on anything. Stop sucking and over analyzing shit and just ride.


Lol. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

As BA said you canbutter with anything if you want to, hell look at this guy on a customX


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

You can for sure butter on anything. Just keep in mind with a stuff board you won't get the flex in the nose as much. Adjust to a more Bowed butter, with the board more planed out than kinked

I think it's way harder.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

readimag said:


> As BA said you canbutter with anything if you want to, hell look at this guy on a customX


Yeah everyone knows ryan. 

Custom x isn't actually that stiff. I've ridden one for a day at mammoth. 

I actually got a turn today on my board but the clearance is like less than an inch.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I had the first highlife so its a little different but the nose was way easier to press than the tail. Try flipping round switch and then pressing.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

the only thing i'd butter is my dinner roll:laugh: anyways, watching the vid with all that spinning and what not reminds me of a figure skater it's cool and all but :dunno:


----------

